# Can we measure State of Charge(SOC) of the EV battery using Wago PLC



## Arjun (19 März 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am a student and new to PLC programming, I want to know whether can we measure the state of charge(SOC) of an electric vehicle battery using Wago PLC.
Your thoughts and ideas will be very helpful. 

Thank you.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## Plan_B (19 März 2019)

Es hängt von der Kennlinie der Batterie ab. Im einfachsten Falle wird mit einer Spannungsmessklemme die Batteriespannung gemessen und daraus auf den Ladestand zurückgeschlossen.
Die Spannungskennlinie im Abhängigkeit vom Ladestand ist je nach Typ der Batterie unterschiedlich.

Je nach Batteriespannung kann das ein 0...10V Eingangsmodul mit passendem Spannungsteiler wahlweise auch mit 16bit Auflösung sein.


----------



## urlicht (20 März 2019)

Hello Arjun,
Do you want to measure the soc while charging?
Without charging you could simply measure the voltage with a 750-459 (0-10V DC) and a voltage divider, as andy_ mentioned.
While charging you would have to measure the current as well (750-455 for example and a shunt). In any case you have to consider the charge/voltae-characteristic of your battery (also mentioned by andy_).


----------



## Arjun (4 April 2019)

Hello Urlicht,

What kind of shunt I can use.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 April 2019)

Hello Arjun,
that depends on the maximum current inside your loading system.
For example :
You have a maximum current of 10 A and you use a shunt-resistor with 1 Ohm you will get a voltage of 10V over the resistor (U = R * I).
I think this should help you to get further ...

Cheers
Larry


----------

